# Donek Wuta cross?



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you know anything about donek wuta crossbreed? (flying style, diving style, general performance, etc)


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

*Crossing Wutas x Doneks*

I've crossed them Cock Diver to Hen Donek, and they came out looking and flying like the father.
I can't recall ever seeing one spin.
Robert


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

whats the crested oens the look nice


----------



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

ROBERT L said:


> I've crossed them Cock Diver to Hen Donek, and they came out looking and flying like the father.
> I can't recall ever seeing one spin.
> Robert


Thank you Robert. The hen you are talking about is the one on the photo? Cause it does not look like a "pureblood" donek. What kind of spin she does?


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

The bird on the left is pure Wuta Cock, the bird on the far right is his son, Wuta X Donek, the Crested bird in the center is a Danzig Highflyer.
Robert


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

Wuta in vertical dive!


----------



## tasos296 (Dec 29, 2007)

*cross*

crossbreeds will not produce anything worth keeping
Wutas and doneks will produce a Diving Only breed
I have try it


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

will have tried breeding the mixed back to the spinners i had doneks man some great birds id like to ged the dark black ones with the muffs idk if they doneks but on a turkish web site they called them that the had some solid blacks and solid whites


----------



## Lcutie36 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have wutas for sale. I can be reached at [email protected]. Thanks


----------

